# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day everybody

## BobbyFairways

Hi
I'm a keen diy'er, reasonably skilled. Been retired for almost 7 years now, still haved lots of projects around the house/yard to do though. Have just started on our (small) ensuite and have benefitted enormously from the various threads on waterproofing. Thanks to everybody who has posted on here, its all been very helpful! 
cheers
Bob

----------


## r3nov8or

Welcome Bob!

----------

